

The Top Five Supercomputers, Illustrated - joubee
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/the-top-five-supercomputers-illustrated/

======
mrb
This article is from last year. It misses pictures of the new #2
supercomputer, Nebulae. They are very hard to find, but I did find some:

<http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=18>

------
kragen
The Top500 list is progressively less relevant, as none of the large
warehouse-scale computers are on it, because their size is secret.

